

Swift syntax for Vim - SmileyKeith
https://github.com/Keithbsmiley/swift.vim

======
tendom
It would be great to post an image of what this looks like in a couple code
examples. I've been working on this as well, primarily because I haven't seen
a syntax that gets it right, usually it's rushed or sloppy, and some just
really get the syntax wrong. with off false positives appearing all over.

~~~
leorocky
I think the problem is also vim which doesn't have a really great way to do
syntax highlighting. At least not an easy way. Highlighting is all in a single
thread and blocks which makes it slow on large files and the regular
expressions seem fragile. I think a better way to do syntax highlighting would
involve a lexer and bison instead of regular expression hell.

~~~
SmileyKeith
Surprisingly this file is pretty simple. The learning curve for writing syntax
files is definitely something though.

